# make bulid failed !



## jackie (Dec 8, 2008)

first I run cvsup.

Then i go to /usr/src

make buildworld 

but:

```
echo "\"/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/input.h\", "	>> gtyp-gen.h
echo "\"/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/coretypes.h\", "						>> gtyp-gen.h
echo "\"/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/libcpp/include/line-map.h\", "						>> gtyp-gen.h
echo "\"/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/libcpp/include/cpplib.h\", "						>> gtyp-gen.h
echo "\"/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/libcpp/include/cpp-id-data.h\", "						>> /contrib/gcc/objc/objc-act.c\", "						>> gtyp-gen.h
echo "\"/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/c-lang.c\", "	>> gtyp-gen.h
echo "\"/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/c-tree.h\", "	>> gtyp-gen.h
echo "\"/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/c-decl.c\", "	>> gtyp-gen.h
echo "\"/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/c-common.c\", ">> gtyp-gen.h
echo "\"/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/c-common.h\", ">> gtyp-gen.h
echo "\"/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/c-pragma.c\", ">> gtyp-gen.h
echo "\"/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/c-objc-common.c\", "						>> gtyp-gen.h
echo "\"/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/c-parser.c\", ">> gtyp-gen.h
echo "NULL};"						>> gtyp-gen.h
echo "static const char * const lang_dir_names[] = {"	>> gtyp-gen.h
echo "\"c\", "						>> gtyp-gen.h
echo "\"cp\", "						>> gtyp-gen.h
echo "\"objc\", "						>> gtyp-gen.h
echo "NULL};"						>> gtyp-gen.h
cc -O2 -pipe -I. -DIN_GCC -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DPREFIX=\"/usr\" -I/usr/obj/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../cc_tools -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../cc_tools -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/config -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/include -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/libcpp/include -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/libdecnumber -g -DGENERATOR_FILE -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/include -c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/gengtype.c
yacc -d -o gengtype-yacc.c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/gengtype-yacc.y
cat    gengtype-yacc.c > gengtype-yacc+%DIKED.c
sed -e "s/xmalloc/malloc/g"  -e "s/xrealloc/realloc/g"  -e "s/malloc/xmalloc/g"  -e "s/realloc/xrealloc/g"  gengtype-yacc.c > gengtype-yacc+%DIKED.c
cc -O2 -pipe -I. -DIN_GCC -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DPREFIX=\"/usr\" -I/usr/obj/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../cc_tools -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../cc_tools -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/config -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/include -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/libcpp/include -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/libdecnumber -g -DGENERATOR_FILE -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/include -c gengtype-yacc+%DIKED.c
flex -ogengtype-lex.c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/gengtype-lex.l
flex:No such file or directory
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```

what's wrong ?
and my "uname -a" output 


```
FreeBSD www.boolome.cn 8.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 8.0-CURRENT #1: Fri Dec  5 09:33:04 CST 2008     root@www.boolome.cn:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/boolome  i386
```


----------



## ale (Dec 8, 2008)

If you are asking here that kind of question, you should be better using RELEASE (not CURRENT).
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/current-stable.html#AEN29433


----------



## jackie (Dec 8, 2008)

ale said:
			
		

> If you are asking here that kind of question, you should be better using RELEASE (not CURRENT).
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/current-stable.html#AEN29433



æˆ‘è°¢è°¢ä½ ã€‚ã€‚ã€‚


----------



## ale (Dec 8, 2008)

jackie said:
			
		

> æˆ‘è°¢è°¢ä½ ã€‚ã€‚ã€‚


You're welcome.


----------



## jackie (Dec 8, 2008)

ale said:
			
		

> You're welcome.


Can you tell me how to solve this question !

If now I want to use release ,I have to make once bulidworld ...


----------



## ale (Dec 8, 2008)

jackie said:
			
		

> Can you tell me how to solve this question !
> 
> If now I want to use release ,I have to make once bulidworld ...


Yes, but from different sources!

And probably a clean reinstall after backing up your data (/home, files modified in /etc, /usr/local/etc and /var/*/ ...) is safer


----------



## jackie (Dec 8, 2008)

But the question is I have ever want to update to 7 stable,and have the same problem.


----------



## ale (Dec 8, 2008)

What is the output of the following command ?

```
locate gengtype-lex.l
```

I'd try _csup_ing again and starting over after a _make cleanworld_


----------



## jackie (Dec 9, 2008)

This the result .

```
%locate gengtype-lex.l
/usr/src/contrib/gcc/gengtype-lex.l
```


----------



## ale (Dec 9, 2008)

Did you try after running csup again?
Also, are you trying with a custom kernconf? What using GENERIC?


----------



## jackie (Dec 9, 2008)

Of course.
I have ever remove all src ,make clean world ,cvsup the latest source tree..


----------



## fender0107401 (Dec 9, 2008)

If you are newbie to FreeBSD, I suggest you don't track the current branch, and bedore ask any questions, you shold carefully read this page:"http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/current-stable.html".


----------



## fender0107401 (Dec 9, 2008)

I think tracking the current branch means you shuld solve this problem by yourself. :e


----------



## fender0107401 (Dec 9, 2008)

I think tracking the current branch means you shuld solve this problem by yourself. :e


----------



## jackie (Dec 9, 2008)

OK,all people say like this,I will give up!


----------



## jackie (Dec 9, 2008)

I think I have solved this problem .
found that when i go to /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools 
 make obj && make depend && make 

It will be success.
so then  I go to /usr/src
make -DNO_CLEAN all 

Everything goes well !


----------

